# Buying venison....UGH.



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Well, two forces have collided at my house and I've been reduced to swallowing my pride. 

Force no. 1: Ancient Indian curse that keeps my freezer forever devoid of venison.

collided with...

Force no 2: My wife. Who promised her grandpa venison for his Christmas gift.


I'm looking for a decent butcher/meat house somewhat near the west side of Detroit that sells farm venison to the public. Any recomendations? Thanks.


Steve


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

[ame="http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4TSHB_enUS211US211&q=venison+for+sale+in+Michigan"]venison for sale in Michigan - Google Search[/ame]

Might find something here.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

If he will settle for burger, I have a few lbs. I will give to you. Let me know, Rich.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Mike-- I didn't even think of doing a google search. I guess I'm still having trouble believing that you can find everything on google. Thanks.

Cpt.-- Thanks for the offer but I'm looking for some steaks and a couple of roasts. Looking forward to the sticker shock when the wife sees price/lb!


Sidenote-- apparently, spellcheck doesn't believe google is a real word:lol:



Steve


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

You could go to a deer farm and shoot a doe for about $250-300. Then you could have a whole deer. Must be a few deer farms within an hours drive of Redford. Lots of ads in the Woods-n-Water News.

L & O


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Roober said:


> Mike-- I didn't even think of doing a google search. I guess I'm still having trouble believing that you can find everything on google. Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't usually think google at first either. Using it more and more tho.


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

I guess my oldest son (Little Roober) decided to solve the problem the easy way and he took a nice doe Sunday night. Now we can give grampa some nice loin steaks and some burger and maybe a roast. 

This makes one doe for each son. Just Mist got his over thanksgiving weekend. Tomorrow's my daughters' 12th b-day so Wednesday we are going for the trifecta. If she connects, I become a legend as far as family guide and outfitter goes :lol:. 

46 years of good clean living pays off

Thanks for the suggestions tho.


Steve


----------

